# cp yields "Bad address"?



## homer_3 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am running FreeBSD in a VM with the host OS being Windows. I mounted a folder I shared in Windows using mount_smbfs. In that folder, I have a file (a.out). When I do "cp a.out b.out" I get a "Bad address" error. Anyone have any idea why I'd get this error?


----------



## homer_3 (Feb 16, 2010)

I found that it will let me do

```
mv a.out b.out
cp b.out a.out
```

weird.


----------



## utkonos (Oct 25, 2011)

Try unmounting and remounting the smb share.  I've found that the error disappears when you do that.  The error seems to occur after the smb share has been mounted for a long time (24+ hours).

I'm using FreeBSD 8.2p3, but I feel like it is a problem on smbd's end on the server rather than the client end.

I realize that this is a late reply, and you've probably already fixed your problem, but this message comes up #1 in a google search for this error message.  So, I figured I'd help all the people following accepted troubleshooting procedures.


----------

